# Pair of French Doors/ one is warped



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like you might have to move the bottems of the hinge side of the jambs in or out to get them to line up. If you can move one side 1/2" one way and move the other side 1/2" in the opposite way it might line up. You will have drywall issues thou:whistling2: Does the inactive door have a pin that goes into the floor?


----------



## nyc1dxo (Nov 29, 2007)

*warp door*

The other door does have a latch that keeps that door still.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Can you move or redrill the pin location to help line up the doors? Maybe be able to still cover the old location with a bigger plate/trim piece?


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I also have some french doors about the same time period. Mine are 10 panel. I have had the house for about 9 years, and have never had them open. They are in such bad shape, I am going to have to completely strip, disassemble, and re-glue as well. As a matter of fact, one of my doors is sticking out a little at the bottom. I have not gotten to these doors yet, but I had a similar problem with one of my old window sashes. IT was badly warped, so I stripped it down to the bare wood, disassembled the frame, clean and re-glue, but clamped on a flat surface. After the glue dried, it was no longer warped. I glazed a piece of glass back in, and its like new. 

I'm not saying that this is your problem, but it just might be. If you do this, this means all the glass will have to be removed, and the wood completely broken down. This will be a time-consuming job.

RTRCon has the best idea, look to the hinges first. The door may have been put in the frame this way, or through the settleing of the house. I would put a "straight-edge" to the door, and see if the door is actually warped. The hinges could be the way to go.

Good luck


----------



## nyc1dxo (Nov 29, 2007)

*Warped Door*

Has anyone attempted to move the hinge. Won't this create other issues with the upper hinge as well as the appearance of a crooked installation?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Did the door warp as a result of the stripping, neutralizing procedures? You might need to rewet it and gently correct it so it's in a single plane. There's a good chance some of the glass will break.
Ron


----------



## Lisa-Adam (Apr 28, 2008)

You should use steel door that should be flushed with house.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I completely disagree with the steel door idea, unless you have no intention of doing any restoration. To have the original door is a big plus in my mind. However, it you are not interested in the history or charactor of the old house, the steel dore would be the best option for safety and security.


----------

